# Fishing through studs



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

They have extenders for flexis. Not sure that's helpful.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

TrArKi said:


> So I have a job where there's a awning over a stripmall and the want potlights installed. All wood. 8 feet apart.
> My flex bit is 54 inches. I was thinking vacuum and bag trick since it's all sealed mostly.
> Any ideas?


Explain vacuum and bag trick , cause the only one I know is when using the bag for a mouse and you suck the conduit with vacuum to fetch the mouse.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

macmikeman said:


> Explain vacuum and bag trick , cause the only one I know is when using the bag for a mouse and you suck the conduit with vacuum to fetch the mouse.


Don't ruin my entertainment!


----------



## TrArKi (Jul 4, 2016)

Ya exact same as for conduit. Not sure it would work but might be better then what's working.
Ill look into the extender thabks


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

If you have light openings 8' apart why not use fiberglass rods to go light to light? Forget that drilling if I get this scenario correct.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

TrArKi said:


> Ya exact same as for conduit. Not sure it would work but might be better then what's working.
> Ill look into the extender thabks


Cmon, how can it be exact same as for conduit?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> Cmon, how can it be exact same as for conduit?


Really really really small tight soffit?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Blow a bag thru a stud cavity? If the bag will go thru, so will sticks or a snake. So I just can't visualize what he is talking about.


----------



## drewsserviceco (Aug 1, 2014)

If the lights are 8' apart your bit will work fine since you only have to drill 48".


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

This is why I love strapped ceilings.


----------



## TrArKi (Jul 4, 2016)

Not through the cavity, through studs. And not blown, sucked. Air would suck through all the holes.
I tried drilling one way and then the next, hitting the holes with a fish tape is tricky.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Tricky but do able. Steel tapes, fibers tapes... fiber rods.... Takes skill,luck and patience.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

There is a trick where you tie a tangle of string to one fish tape, and get it into the void from one end, then leave an open loop on another fish tape, and fish it into the void from the other end. Then you turn the tape with the loop a bunch of times, hoping it tangles in the string. That's not a great description but you probably get the gist.


----------



## TrArKi (Jul 4, 2016)

Majewski said:


> They have extenders for flexis. Not sure that's helpful.


Thanks everybody for the input. This was a bid job so patience I have none for.
Klein makes a 54 inch flex bit extender. So that's almost 10 feet of bit lol


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

TrArKi said:


> Not through the cavity, through studs. And not blown, sucked. Air would suck through all the holes.
> I tried drilling one way and then the next, hitting the holes with a fish tape is tricky.


Sure if the hole was drilled in a log but 2"x framing lumber 16" or 24" on center, I'm not seeing it.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

How tall is the baseboard?


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Hah. I was just asked to fish horizontally through partially finished walls in a garage from the unfinished side. Ironic.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> How tall is the baseboard?


In an awning? You really do things different up there...


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> How tall is the baseboard?


He is calling them studs, but we are actually talking about joists. He is doing lighting in a ceiling.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

My flex bit broke three years ago and I haven't replaced it. There always seems to be a Plan B. This week, three of us were trying to get a fish tape through and it kept getting stuck. I wandered around and found a closet with an open ceiling. Duh. I should have wandered around first.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

You mean he's not trying to go through a wall?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Some days...


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

99cents said:


> Some days...


Some weeks!


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Quit goofing around. Put in three lights so your flex bit reaches. Use Lotus lights. Done. Collect money.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

This is serious! No goofin off!


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

gonna take one helluva vacuum!:laughing:


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I bet it'll suck!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

papaotis said:


> gonna take one helluva vacuum!:laughing:


Here you go:


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

That sucks!!!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Majewski said:


> That sucks!!!


Big time !


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

use to call that a 'super-sucker' back in the days of of a powdered coal fired generator. dust everywere!


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

What's you call me!?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

papaotis said:


> use to call that a 'super-sucker' back in the days of of a powdered coal fired generator. dust everywere!


I can picture the cartoon, hook truck up to can hole in ceiling and building gets sucked away.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

ya you heard me!:laughing:


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

That would suck!!!!!


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

papaotis said:


> ya you heard me!:laughing:


Put up yer dukes!


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

Majewski said:


> Put up yer dukes!


Kinda weird, but okay?


----------



## TrArKi (Jul 4, 2016)

HackWork said:


> He is calling them studs, but we are actually talking about joists. He is doing lighting in a ceiling.


Yup your right. My bad. 

Oh man you guys Crack me up.
Also whats lotus lights? Ha nevermind I'll just Google.


----------



## TrArKi (Jul 4, 2016)

This? It's pretty but doesn't suit my needs.


----------



## TrArKi (Jul 4, 2016)

Just kidding. Actually ya i used those lights. I dunno the name but I know them as slm4 or slm6 sweet little things!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

TrArKi said:


> Just kidding. Actually ya i used those lights. I dunno the name but I know them as slm4 or slm6 sweet little things!


Lotus brand:


----------

